# ¿Que pinza amperimetrica me recomendais?



## Limbo (May 6, 2012)

Buenas,

Quiero comprarme una pinza amperimetrica pero hay tantas que no sé cual escojer.. Quiero gastarme 30-50€ ¿Hay algo decente por ese precio?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (May 6, 2012)

mira no se que precios podes conseguir en España, pero depende mucho del uso que le quieras dar....en mi trabajo usamos la linea FLUKE  no hay con que "matarlas" hay varios modelos depende como te decía lo que quieras hacer con ellas.

Mira por aqui

saludos!


----------



## Basalto (May 6, 2012)

Ya puedes tener ahorrado bastante mas de 50€ para comprar una Fluke.


----------



## Limbo (May 6, 2012)

Ya.. una fluke se me va de precio..

No le voy a dar ningun uso en concreto.. solo es que aveces quiero saber lo que consume un aparato y con eso abrazando el cable de alimentacion ya tendria el dato..

Yo creo que una pinza de 30-50 euros para un uso no intensivo tendre suficiente.. pero no sé que marca elegir.. o simplemente comprar una cualquiera..


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 6, 2012)

mira, si queres una pinza buena y barata con una fluke 336 te tiene que alcanzar, es de fabricacion china, no USA, pero anda muy bien y es bien basica, aunque mide AC y CC


----------



## solaris8 (May 6, 2012)

limbo, si el uso que le vas a dar no te exige presision, buscate una que no salga de tu presupuesto. normalmente salen buenas , tengo tres una china, una autorango , y una buena autorango y voltimetro....
las tres funcionan sin problemas.
solo no olvides cada tanto revisar las baterias cada tanto...
un abrazo


----------



## Limbo (May 6, 2012)

> mira, si queres una pinza buena y barata con una fluke 336 te tiene que alcanzar, es de fabricacion china, no USA, pero anda muy bien y es bien basica, aunque mide AC y CC


Barata?? 388€ me cuesta..


> normalmente salen buenas , tengo tres una china, una autorango , y una buena autorango y voltimetro....
> las tres funcionan sin problemas.


Eso hare al final, me comprare cualquier y a rezar


----------



## Basalto (May 6, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Ya.. una fluke se me va de precio..
> 
> No le voy a dar ningun uso en concreto.. solo es que aveces quiero saber lo que consume un aparato y con eso abrazando el cable de alimentacion ya tendria el dato..
> 
> Yo creo que una pinza de 30-50 euros para un uso no intensivo tendre suficiente.. pero no sé que marca elegir.. o simplemente comprar una cualquiera..



La mayoría de los aparatos tienen fase y neutro por el mismo cable, por lo que se anulan entre ellas y el resultado es 0 A. Solo la puedes utilizar donde puedas abrazar o la fase o neutro. Un saludo


----------



## angel36 (May 6, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Eso hare al final, me comprare cualquier y a rezar













fijate si conseguis una como esta,  son Made in China, pero la castigue bastante y no se queja 

de este lado del mundo la conseguí con la marca BAW, fíjate si la encontras por allí quizás con otra marca....pero es bien genérica la vi en varios albunes de fotos acá en el foro con diferentes marcas

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (May 6, 2012)

Aqui se vende como Silver electronics o UNI-T.. tenia pensado mirarme esa marca, pero preguntaba porque igual por un poco mas tengo una mejor..


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 6, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Barata?? 388€ me cuesta..



a la pelota, sale mas cara que acá! (aca valen unos u$s400 con los impuestos a la importacion que impusieron hace poco y todo)


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2012)

Yo compre una hiperchina radox en 15USD,  y para uso casero esta rebien, 

http://www.carrodelectronica.com/store/images/uploads/Herramienta/Multimetros/MUL-RADOX.JPG

mido con un multimetro UniT (aca Steren) y miden lo mismo.... para lo unico que sirve en una casa comun es para medir el total (yo creo)...

digo una TV(de TRC) consume unos 500mA, un refrigerador unos 2A, la lavadora unos 5A, y el UniT que tengo tiene un Maximo de 10A asi que valua si vale la pena siquiera que inviertas en una...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 6, 2012)

El modelo, las especificaciones también importan. Yo tengo una UNI-T UT201 solo mide corriente en AC desde 40 Hz hasta 1 kHz. Me va bien midiendo tensión y corriente pero no mucho para resistencias, varía mucho y tarda en dar una lectura, me imagino por ser autorango (de baja categoría). 

También tiene la UT204 que es True RMS. Si no, pues las UT202A que mide corriente en AC y DC.


----------



## cornide (May 31, 2012)

hola, jorge yo soy de galicia y todos los ekipos se los compro a pce iberica 

por 45e tienes la pce-dc1 es la ke tengo yo mira las caracteristicas aqui:
http://www.pce-iberica.es/instrumentos-de-medida/medidores/pinzas-amperimetricas.htm

comprove la calibracion con un polimetro y va muy bien  lo ke no pude probar fueron los herzios pero en la linea de casa marca 49,8 supongo que estara funcionando correcto.


----------



## Limbo (May 31, 2012)

Buenas, 

Hombre!!Un gallego por aqui, por fin! (Yo soy medio gallego).

Gracias por el link, los mirare. Aunque ahora mismo esta la cosa jodida y parada, porque me cobran 400 por estudiar un grado superior y todo lo que tenia ahorrado para l apinza y el osciloscopio se me va por el desague con esto del grado superior.. No se recortaran el sueldo no... menuda panda (politicuchos)

saludos!


----------



## Electronicando (Jul 26, 2012)

Buenas, 

Hay pinzas amperimétricas de todos los precios, pero si quieres gastarte poco y comprar algo que dure yo miraría una Kyoritsu K2007A, es de Categoría II y mide hasta 600 amperios.
En esta Web de pinzas amperimetricas  la puedes encontrar por 62€.
La pinza esta bien pero claro depende del uso que le vallas a dar.

Un saludo!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2012)

Compramos una amprobe por unos 140€ que es vatimétrica, igual merece la pena el esfuerzo...


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 26, 2012)

hola a todos,en mi basta experiencia en pinzas amperimetricas,da igual la marca siempre que sea digital y que tenga tambien escala para medir amperios en corriente continua,esto ultimo es más que importante.. soy electronico industrial,por lo que he usado pinza mucho mas que un electronico de equipos de consumo ya que la uso casi a diario por lo que podria afirmar que la diferencia de unas a otras son minimas......saludos


----------

